# برنامج لرسم field pattern of antennas, from my design



## علي صيام (9 مارس 2011)

هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ، وياريت البرنامج يعجبكم


----------



## خلوف العراقي (10 مارس 2011)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## wsm_1981 (8 أبريل 2011)

thanks for you


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (30 أبريل 2011)

علي صيام قال:


> هذه اول مشاركة لى فى المنتدى ، وياريت البرنامج يعجبكم


 
حاجة جميلة جدا وفقك الله و *جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## HSPA (1 مايو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*

عمل جميل جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## علي صيام (17 يونيو 2011)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## midoo111 (22 يونيو 2011)

*الف شكر وجزاك الله خيراً*​


----------

